# Has anyone had IUTPI a new way for IUI?



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

After another failed cycle I am out of funds and researching like crazy for another possible treatment to try and get a BFP.

I came across the site: http://www.iutpi.eu/en/faq.html

which suggests doing IUI as normal with a clamp to stop the sperm from coming back out of the cervix and forcing them to go up the fallopian tubes.

Sounds quite exciting to me. May force me to take a Greek Holiday as the price is quoted at 450 euros but I'm not sure what that includes.

Has anyone else heard of this or tried it? It makes a lot of sense to me. There are quite a few medical papers printed on the procedure but I haven't had time to read them yet.

Just wanted to put some feelers out 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

wow that sounds very interesting (if not a bit barbaric!).  i haven't heard of this technique before, so thanks for raising it.  it will be interesting to read up and see what the success rates are like.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Interesting but without success rates I can't really commeny although I'm not sure that clamping the cervix will help with fertilisation. Sperm will leak out on IUI & when ttc naturally but if the sperm are swimming anyway then the chances are good for it to get to the right place? Maybe this might help with lower counts by keeping the sperm in.

Have a open mind at the moment though!


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

I think everyone who has trouble conceiving researches like crazy   Medicine is advancing all the time so it always of interest to find new procedures when you've tried many other things that has not worked. I do think even though we are desperate we still tread cautiously most of the time.

It makes for very interesting reading. Along with embryo placement which is another tweak to current normal placement of the embryo when having it transfered back. Some Dr's now seem to think there is an optimum triangle at the top of the womb which makes for better chances of implantation. Is it true   how we will now unless more hopsitals offer it in there treatment so we can compare.

As far as I can see at the moment, the UK does not offer scanning while replacing the embryo or IUTPI. Maybe both are too new to have migrated to this country but it's worth keeping an eye on.

Unfortunately time is not on my side. My fertility journey has taken me 10 years so I'm nearly done but there's hope for the future. With an open mind of course.


----------

